#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  360 graden sub

## Contour

Tijd voor weer eens een opvallende foto:



MVG Contour

----------


## kwaak

holy en waar is deze foto genomen?

----------


## Merijndj

maar deze is ook wel leuk:

----------


## Contour

De grootte wordt pas helemaal duidelijk als je kijkt naar die ingebouwde versterkers in die rode kasten die aan het plafond hangen!

MVG Contour

----------


## dawizze

Is dit dan de vaste installatie of is er een gek die dit geheel telkens afbreekt en weer meesleurt? Want die ronde sub lijkt me toch niet zo ''beweeglijk''[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Mvg wim

----------


## Max

Leuk gedaan,
alleen kunnen versterkers daar wel tegen of maakt het niet veel uit dat ze schuin hangen ?

----------


## wout

Leuke sub ja maar lijkt me toch niet handig...
Wel leuk die versterkers, als je even wilt praten draai je hem toch gewoon dicht.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Waar is de foto genomen?

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## Mr Dj

jah, of je kiept een glas bier omhoog  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pulse

origineel gemaakt vind ik, maar die macrotechs zijn met hun 20-30kg wel niet echt bakken om te vliegen :-)

----------


## DJ.T

Dit is in een club in tokyo, vaste installatie

----------


## MatthiasB

Zijn dat niet wat veel van die boxen?

Let op je spelling, postings met veel spel- of taalfouten worden verwijderd.

----------


## Gast1401081

knappe set.

maar je moet er geen microfoon-presentatie doen...

----------


## jack

In nederland hangen ze daar movingheads :Smile: 

hebben geld zat daar

17 X 2 = 34 crown's

Ben best benieuwd naar het geluid[8)]

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Ben best benieuwd naar het geluid



wij allemaal wel :Big Grin:

----------


## lifesound

tegenfase? Neeeiiii!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hangt dit zo in 'n club? wel erg opzichtig op deze manier, beetje jammer... Als showcase ziet het er erg vet uit, maar om echt voor t echie zo weg te hangen... Dan liever een paar ronddraaiende heads eigenlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

Die subwoofer is toch best wel een gaaf dingetje !!!! (en multifunctioneel door hem als podium te gebruiken)

De "top kasten" zijn wel leuk ontworpen,maar overdaad schaad zeggen ze wel eens....

Martijn

----------


## Overdrive

Geven al die boxjes naast elkaar niet een beetje een raar afstraal gedrag? Zal vast wel wat interferentie vertonen daaro ofnie...?

Groetjes

----------


## Rv

Mmmmmm, ik zou die amps daar toch niet insteken hoor ... heel de nacht in al die rook en wie weet wat ze daar nog rondspuiten ....
dat kan gewoon niet goed zijn.

Maar ... het ZIET er wel leuk uit!

----------


## dawizze

> citaat:Mmmmmm, ik zou die amps daar toch niet insteken hoor ... heel de nacht in al die rook en wie weet wat ze daar nog rondspuiten ....
> dat kan gewoon niet goed zijn.



Als je ziet wat er al allemaal hangt zal het voor die mensen niet op een ampje meer of minder komen zeker, voor de bazen zal het zicht belangrijker zijn dan de omstandigheden waarin deze versterkers moeten overleven.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ](trouwens ik denk dat die beesjes wel wat kunner verdragen,en euh achter het podium hangt ook rook hoor mss in mindere mate maar toch) Ook wel een leuk ontwerpje.

Mvg wim

----------


## Iko

Ben ik nou gek of zien wij alleen maar laag ? 18" en 15" ofzo. Ook leuk alleen maar laag, maar een beetje hoog erbij kan geen kwaad lijkt mij.


Greetzz Iko

----------


## )jeroen(

Jij bent gek Iko :-) Er zit een hoorntje in die rode dozen waar (waarschijnlijk) het hoog uit komt.

----------


## sis

ja, en misschien is die 12" boven die versterkers een coaxiale, je weet maar nooit ?
sis

----------


## jack

Ik denk dat de bouwer van deze kasten niet gek is geweest,
Speakers staan wel op een lijn.Het klinkt dan net wat strakker.
(Geen delay nodig)

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:Ben ik nou gek of zien wij alleen maar laag ? 18" en 15" ofzo. Ook leuk alleen maar laag, maar een beetje hoog erbij kan geen kwaad lijkt mij.



Het kan aan mij liggen maar volgens mij hangen er losse hoogunits in de truss.

----------


## ronny

waar zie jij die losse hoogunits dan hangen. ik zie wel een hoorn in die rode boxen zitten.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:_Geplaatst door -Bart-_
> Het kan aan mij liggen maar volgens mij hangen er losse hoogunits in de truss.




Zien er eerder uit als een paar PAR36's.
Anders waren ze wel symmetrisch t.o.v. de kast geplaatst..?

----------


## kwaak

dan nog iets wat heeft het voor zin om een 360 graden sub te maken?
zwaar basgeluid komt toch wel overal, volgens mij is het allemaal een beetje te veeeeeeeeeel

----------


## jerre

Volgens mij heeft Bart gelijk, 'k denk ook wel dat 't hogetonen drivers zijn die daar steken (zeker geen par36's), iets in de aard van de cp22 van beyma.
Voor de rest, vet, echt vet, je zal 't wel horen blazen rond je oren. Blijkbaar is 'r ook voldoende aan de acoestiek gedacht(voldoende dempingsmatten), maar zo te zien is de keet nog op de moment van de foto nog ni opbouw (zie planken etc op sub).
Wie weet hebben ze wel gedacht aan 'n matrixsturing om't geluid nog helemaal rond te sturen, om 't volk helemaal gek te maken  :Big Grin: 

Jammer dat 'r zo geen 360° quicktimedingetje bij zit om eens ff virtueel rond te snuffellen.

----------


## fredjuhh

en ze mogen ook wel een trapje maken om op die sub te kunnen klimmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

ZOOOOOOOOOOOO, beetje veel lawaai ofzo?
Geeft zeker een hele harde strakke bas! Niet te zuinig!




> citaat: en ze mogen ook wel een trapje maken om op die sub te kunnen klimmen



Een eindtrap?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Mzzl, 
Jurjen

Let op je spelling, postings met veel spel- of taalfouten worden verwijderd.

----------


## Jurrie

Hoe weet je nou dat hier een hele harde strakke bas is?!

Je kunt net zo goed stellen dat wanneer je 2 DAP kastjes ziet staan er een hele harde strakke bas is.

Misschien is het geluid totaal ruk... maar het ziet er wel vetjes uit  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Oké, maar als je 30 subs of zo aanschaft, verwacht je wel dat het echt lekkere speakers zijn. Beter weinig en echt goed, dan veel en waardeloos.

Maar ja, dat zijn mijn ideeën weer [ :Stick Out Tongue: ],
Jurjen

Let op je spelling, postings met veel spel- of taalfouten worden verwijderd.

----------


## ivo

Ik denk dat het hier in de eerste plaats om het show efect gaat, iemand die dit neer hang heeft geld genoeg.

----------


## ljanton

ja want dat rode verf en die speciale vorm van die kastjes is toch niet voor de leut maar voor de show en het geluids kwaliteit =&gt; daar kunnen we  pas over ooordelen als we het daar hebben gehoord


greet's ljanton

----------


## ljanton

hehe  :Big Grin: het ziet er eigenlijk nog wel best stoer uit :Big Grin:

----------


## - -Niels- -

Waar heb je de foto's eigenlijk vandaan? En zijn er dan nog meer van? [?]

Groeten,
        Niels

----------


## Merijndj

komt van:
http://www.bcspeakersusa.com/install...ants/tokyo.htm

----------


## Matt

ze zeggen dat 1 zo'n rode kast 1000 watt produceert,
nou zie ik met de plaatjes vergeleken er al zo'n 22 hangen (kan maar 1 lengte zien maar verwacht aan de andere kant hetzelfde).

En hierbij is het watt percentage van de subs niet eens meegeteld,
dus wat maakt 22*1000, 22000 watt [8D]

1 avond daar en je hebt gewoon blauwe ogen vanwege die druk [B)]

----------


## speakerfreak

ow jaja dus omdat ze 1000watt zijn, krijg je blauwe ogen van de druk[B)]tja lekkere beredenering maargoed

----------


## Jurrie

en ze produceren geen 1000 Watt, dat kunnen ze misschien verwerken...

----------


## Stinger

Goed voor je oren als je daar een avondje in gaat staan. Lekker oordopjes in denk  :Big Grin: 

Erg apart design met gevlogen subs. Ik ben benieuwd of de nadruk niet erg op het laag komt te liggen. Tenzij er zeer fatsoenlijke hoog en mid weergevers bij zitten. (Welke ik ook heb gezien natuurlijk  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## rubinioow

ze zien er echt vet uit..
maaar om ze mee te nemen is een ander verhaal..

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Tis een vaste installatie, dus die hoef je niet mee te nemen

----------


## denkomieken

Very nice  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Stel we hebben nu een kapotte sub. mag je eerst 30 man optrommelen voor den verhuis en 10 technici om  aan de bekabeling uit te geraken.

Dit zou de standaard kit moeten worden van elke discotheek!!! 
sponsored by brico voor geluidsisolatie.

----------

